# Stupid question ....but its worrying me .....



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi 

Sorry if this seems really silly but im loosing sleep over it .....

Im 17 wks pG with twins & when im in bed im frightened about how to lie as i worry about squashing the babies ...i have got a pillow under my bump but im scared i will hurt them but lying on my side & im just not comfy sleeping on my back & wake up on my side anyway ........

I feel really silly but its just on my mind when its bed time & then i cant sleep ......

Thanks 

HopeXXXXXx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yours is  quite a common worry, so don't feel silly, there will be loads of people reading this and saying "I wanted to know that!!"

Your babies are very well protected with all the fluid, plus there are layers of muscle, fat, and skin to get through.  I very much doubt that you are going to sleep directly on your stomach, so don't worry.  The only thing we advise against, especially in later pregnancy, is sleeping directly on your back, as the weight of the baby can squash one of the main arteries supplying oxygen.  

One thing that might help is to put a cushion under your bump, and this will just support the weight of it, and make you feel a bit easier about it.

Please don't lose sleep over it, you will get little enough sleep when they arrive, make the most of it now!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Thank you so much .......

Lets hope i can relax now & get some sleep !! ........

Love HopeXXXXX


----------

